# Family Room Project



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

A part of the Family Room project.


http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb206/ktkelly_photos/House005.jpg


http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb206/ktkelly_photos/House032.jpg


http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb206/ktkelly_photos/House063.jpg

If you look closely you'll see where there was a door in the center of the wall (header) originally. After adding the two sliders I decided to install another, wider header, and built a recess for the bigscreen.


----------

